# Cost of Living - Primary schooling



## asimnaveed (May 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I am hoping to relocate to Istanbul and need information on the following:

a) what is the avg. cost of english medium primary schools in Istanbul? i have 3 kids currently at 6, 4 and 2. 

b) what is the avg. cost of hired help (turkish) 

c) What is the avg. cost of utility bills?

I would appreciate if any relevant information can be provided. 

regards,
Asim


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

asimnaveed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am hoping to relocate to Istanbul and need information on the following:
> 
> ...


Hi asim,

Regarding b) it depends really - what kind of hired help? For cleaning you could find maids for 100 liras a day- monthly rates would be lower.

C) for heating, electric, water consider 400 tl per month on average - depends how large is the apartment.


----------



## asimnaveed (May 14, 2013)

thanks! 

any idea about schooling?


----------

